# Mind fixing my avatar?



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

Well my computer art skills rather suck. I was wondering if one of you could modify my avatar to make the white background transparent? This way it would blend into the site's background better.


----------



## H8TR (May 4, 2008)

Do you have a bigger picture of it?

Edit: How about this


----------



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

H8TR said:
			
		

> Do you have a bigger picture of it?


Sadly, No :/


----------



## englishidiot55 (May 4, 2008)

How do you put an avatar on your profile


----------



## Destructobot (May 4, 2008)

Click on "My Controls" up near the top of the page, then click on "Edit Avatar Settings" in the menu to the left.


----------



## greyhound (May 4, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=24


----------



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

H8TR said:
			
		

> Do you have a bigger picture of it?
> 
> Edit: How about this


Thanks H8TR, that seems to have done it. I really appreciate your help.


----------

